# Difference between Vaping and Smoking a Cigarette



## kimbo (28/4/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Franky (28/4/15)

Disgusting...


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

kimbo said:


>




LOL, just "luv" his accent; testing with a "loeng" "poef" "muchine" ..... average 9 to 10 "poefs" on a cigarette  and that filter really looks poef after the test.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (28/4/15)

I hope this makes it's way into every living room and onto every pc... people need to learn the facts instead of me having to explain to 50 people each day that this is safe... they need to know it.. and accept it... vapers are here to stay... smoke must go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

